# MK1 Jaguar XKR 4.2S- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A short write-up of some recent work by Gleammachine Detailing, thank you for viewing.

This recently purchased 05' Jaguar XKR was lacking clarity and the overall finish was covered with random scratches, so it was agreed that the best approach would be my "Paint Correctional" service.

Upon arrival.



















There were no pictures taken of the wash and de-contamination processes, so will list them below.

***Alloys, arches, tyres and calipers cleaned using Britemax Grime Out 4-1.
***Paintwork pre-rinsed and then followed by a coating of AS Hazsafe, left to soak shortly and then pressure rinsed again.
***Bugs removed from the front end with Citrus APC.
***Trim and shuts degreased using G101.
***An APC & Hyperwash mix applied through the foam lance, left to dwell and rinsed.
***Paintwork washed using the typical safe practices and Shampoo+.
***Tar removed from the lower half of the vehicle and alloys.
***Final rinse with filtered water and dried with plush towels and the blower.
***Vehicle brought inside the studio and surface contaminents removed with Wolf's medium clay.

With the vunerable trim and edges masked up it was time to commence with the machine polishing, the 1st stage was undertaken using sheepskin pads and M105, followed up with a 2nd stage using IP3.02 on a Lake Country polishing pad to remove any hazing or micro marring.

*Front wing.*




























*Comparison between door and rear quarter.*










*Comparison between petrol flap and quarter, then corrected.*




























*Bumper edge.*



















Whilst completing the rear, I felt a quick improvement was needed to the rusty corner on number plate surround.



















*Continuing with the O/Side rear arch.*



















*Bonnet corrected and refined.*




























*Rear lights polished using 203S and a 80mm spot pad.*



















Final stage of polishing was completed using Festool MPA11000 on a Black Hex-logic pad.




























***2 layers of CG Blacklight applied via the DA, 45 min intervals.
***Glass cleansed throughout and sealed.
***Door shuts polished with Prime.
***Alloys protected using Blackfire Metal sealant.
***Rubber trim and seals nourished with SV Seal Feed.
***Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance, arch liners with AS Finish.
***Britework polished using Optimum Metal.
***3 x applications of CG V7 spray sealant.

*Final results.*













































































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Reverend-Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

just beautiful. You'd almost swear you'd chrome-plated the bonnet!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

that is stunning.i so need to buy one of these cars now.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Rob


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work buddy.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Beautifull as always! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice Rob, lovely motor!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice transformation Rob, very sharp end results:thumb: Interesting choice of LSP, is it to be joining you on a maintenance basis?


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice work mate, looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a cracking finish, very clear reflections and looks great in that colour.

Kev


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Very nice, lovely finish. I really want one of these cars - they look so awesome IMO:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always, great work :thumb:
Very nice turn around..


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

1st class correction and finishing as always rob


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

nice!!!!


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice attention to detail rob! Still a Handsome motor in my eyes!

Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

great work...now looks amazing..


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Great result mate.
Good LOOKING car.
Great driving car.
NOT the most reliable of cars though (And thats from personal experience of a blue XK8 )
Ming the VERY impressed


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work, big cars with a small cabin....










Are they your garages to the left too?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Simply Beautiful! Super Job!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to all for the comments.:thumb:



slrestoration said:


> Nice transformation Rob, very sharp end results:thumb: Interesting choice of LSP, is it to be joining you on a maintenance basis?


Cheers Nick, been really impressed by the finish from Blacklight, the car will be coming back to me at some point to finish off a few stonechip touch-ups.



PaulN said:


> Cracking work, big cars with a small cabin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul, unfortunately they are next doors garages, shared access driveway.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice turnaround Rob, looks very sharp.:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff as usual. Don't think I have ever seen one in that colour.

Seriously big bonnet to polish!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lovely motor. Great work pal


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very very very nice job you did there Rob! :thumb:


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Outstanding !


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome transformation


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely job! :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Really like that colour. Great job, looks fantastic


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice job looks stunning


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Top stuff as usual. Don't think I have ever seen one in that colour.
> 
> Seriously big bonnet to polish!





cotter said:


> Really like that colour. Great job, looks fantastic


The colour is called Copper Black, some lights it shows a mixture of dark grey, black or copper, quite a rare colour I'd imagine, none of my usual online paint suppliers would mix for a touch up.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great work, still a lovely looking ol' girl.....

:thumb:



Ming said:


> Great result mate.
> Good LOOKING car.
> Great driving car.
> NOT the most reliable of cars though (And thats from personal experience of a blue XK8 )
> Ming the VERY impressed


think you may have got a Friday afternoon one??????

my XKR has been pretty much faultless in the many years I have had her....a few minor issues but nothing to get annoyed about.......

:thumb:


----------

